# Opinion: Attractive or not?



## squishface (Mar 19, 2018)

My answer to your poll is "yes and no."  My staurogyne repens does that root thing too. I guess you don't notice it as much when it gets larger/thicker? I don't think it looks bad anyway, just healthy. And the existing roots will help your trimmings take off if you trim & replant as they get taller.

That grass looks crazy, like it's doing a cheerleader pyramid to try to get closer to the light. I don't have grasses but my vals annoyingly pop out of the substrate and propagate above substrate like that. This is a total stab in the dark, but maybe try planting them deeper?


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

the grass situation seems fairly normal, everyone who has grass seems to experience it at some point. you can find lots of "how do i keep hairgrass planted" questions on the internet. my guess is its not a truly aquatic plant and is basically trying to escape the water or something


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

Looks fine to me, if youre going to cut it id wait until everything has grown in to your liking then trim away. sometimes when the roots grow too thick in mine i trim but thats only when they get very unsightly.


----------



## Mud (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow, that is a lovely tank!


----------



## kushy04 (Mar 27, 2018)

I've pulled almost all the grass in my tank... I'm slowly replacing the empty places with s repens trimming... my tank looks much different now. I love how s repens looks. I'm also trimming my rotala and filling in the back of the tank some more. It will take some time to fill in.


----------

